# Drop on Recall



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Saw this today on FB. Going to try some of these this week.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is great , Thanks!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Her DVDs are so informative and her video library on her website has new material you can rent for the week.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Great ideas! thank you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting! Some good ideas to try.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bother... I wanted to check this thread when I got home yesterday. *I can't see videos here* 

Now I posted a comment I'll at least see it in my subscribed threads later on, but who is doing what?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's Janice Gunn's DOR segments from her DVD.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> It's Janice Gunn's DOR segments from her DVD.


Thanks!!! My curiosity was driving me nuts.


----------

